# 64 tempest to GTO rear panel



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

Just starting on my newly aquired 64 tempest custom convertable. I have most of the GTO conversion parts. The only thing I can not figure out so far is the center section between the tail lights. It looks like I need to cut out some of the metal so the GTO bulb holders will fit. Does anyone have a good picture of this section with some measurements so I can modify it close to stock? Have looked for a replacement panel they seem to be as rare as a 64 trunk ? 
Thanks Jerry


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaxxon said:


> Just starting on my newly aquired 64 tempest custom convertable. I have most of the GTO conversion parts. The only thing I can not figure out so far is the center section between the tail lights. It looks like I need to cut out some of the metal so the GTO bulb holders will fit. Does anyone have a good picture of this section with some measurements so I can modify it close to stock? Have looked for a replacement panel they seem to be as rare as a 64 trunk ?
> Thanks Jerry



I am going to say you need a Lemans or GTO center section. Read this post as it may possibly help answer the question.









GTO rear trim painted or not?


I've seen 1964 GTO'S with a painted red rear trim panel, and with natural finish... Anybody know how/why they are different?




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I am going to say you need a Lemans or GTO center section. Read this post as it may possibly help answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have the quarter panel extensions and gto tail light center section. On the tempest the sheet metal is solid under the center trim . Gto had holes cut out for the lights and wiring to go through. Looking for a pic of the gto sheet metal.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaxxon said:


> I have the quarter panel extensions and gto tail light center section. On the tempest the sheet metal is solid under the center trim . Gto had holes cut out for the lights and wiring to go through. Looking for a pic of the gto sheet metal.



OK, understood. Would the Chassis Manual have a drawing that you might be able to go by, or at least have an idea of how the sockets were affixed?


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

Good idea. Just got the manuals. I'll give it a look. I'm mostly concerned about the sheet metal . I have new sockets etc as I'm converting it all to LED.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaxxon said:


> Good idea. Just got the manuals. I'll give it a look. I'm mostly concerned about the sheet metal . I have new sockets etc as I'm converting it all to LED.



Here you go, this should help? From the GTO Restoration Guide. Looks to be a 3-socket housing that would fit in the sheet metal - which I assume you may need to cut open.


----------



## raygarth (Mar 31, 2021)

I have done this. My car was hit from the rear before I got it and the repair was made with Tempest rear lights in the quarter extensions, and rear panel. I changed it back, using the rear light sections and extensions from a donor car, a LeMans.  They are the same. You have to cut the whole rear panel off and weld in the new one, which will have the right settings for your tail lights.


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

raygarth said:


> I have done this. My car was hit from the rear before I got it and the repair was made with Tempest rear lights in the quarter extensions, and rear panel. I changed it back, using the rear light sections and extensions from a donor car, a LeMans. They are the same. You have to cut the whole rear panel off and weld in the new one, which will have the right settings for your tail lights.


Was hoping I could just modify the tempest panel as it is in great shape. I think I'll try and find better pics of a lemans gto panel and modify mine to fit. Worst case I'll have to replace it. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaxxon said:


> Was hoping I could just modify the tempest panel as it is in great shape. I think I'll try and find better pics of a lemans gto panel and modify mine to fit. Worst case I'll have to replace it. Thanks


Posting these pics of the 1964 tail light panel. I posted these and thought it was here, but maybe not.


----------



## Jaxxon (Oct 3, 2020)

I have all those parts. I'm talking about the sheet metal body panel that the light panels bolt to. On a tempest there are no holes for lights since they are on the corners like a 65 gto. With the 64 gto the panel has rectangular holes in it for the lights and wiring to go through


----------

